

Ask HN: What "Word" Defines Your City? - joelrunyon

PG&#x27;s essay &quot;Cities &amp; Ambition&quot;[1] has been a huge topic of discussion here lately - but most of it has centered around NYC, SV, LA &amp; DC. That&#x27;s great, but with several other growing hubs of entrepreneurs - I&#x27;m curious to know:<p><i>What &quot;word&quot; best defines your city?</i><p>Ideally we&#x27;re talking about upcoming tech centers in the US - Chicago, Austin, etc), as well as international hot spots for startups &amp; bootstrappers that don&#x27;t get as much attention or chatters as NYC&#x2F;SV&#x2F;LA&#x2F;DC.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7083151
======
wanda
London -- filthy

------
jpau
Brisbane, Australia -- relaxed.

Oh dear!

------
elviejo
Zacatecas, México -- Oldschool

------
DanBC
Cheltenham: spies

